# Estrobos tipo policia ministerial (Mexico)



## camarohero (Ene 10, 2011)

les comparto este circuito de estrobos tipo policia ministerial
es de creacion propia
funciona tal que parpadee 5 o 6 veces de un lado aproximadamente y luego 5 o 6 del otro y asi sucesivamente
pueden utilizar led ultrabrillantes y meterlos en los focos de sus coches
advertencia: su uso es ilegal por lo que no me hago responsable de su uso (yo si los instale jeje )

a la vez queria pedir su ayuda porque queria sustituir ese relay por un arreglo de transistores o algo por el estilo
lo he buscado mucho pero no lo he podido encontrar 
se agradece cualquier idea
el circuito funciona al 100% comprobado


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 10, 2011)

Hola camarohero

Probablemente puedes sustituir el relevador por 2 Transistores y un inversor(U otro transistor).

La potencia de los transistores debe ser tal que soporte la corriente que demanden los LED’s que quieras encender.
Recuerda que tambien el 555 tiene sus limitaciones.


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## aguevara (Ene 10, 2011)

Estimado camarohero, no entiendo tu audacia, sabes como esta la situacion de peligrosa en mexico, maxime alla por tu tierra, sabes que es ilegal y aun asi lo  colocas en tu auto??
A mi juicio pueden suceder 2 cosas:
1.- La policia, el ejercito o la federal te detecta con ese tipo de luz y te carga el regalito de ser narco y ve a saber que mas.
2.- Los narcos te detectan y te cargan el regalito de ser policia o de otro cartel y te estaremos viendo en algun diario de chihuahua como parte de una estadistica mas de las ejecuciones.

Asi que no entiendo el porque usar este tipo de efecto de luces en tu auto, a menos claro esta que andes por los caminos retorcidos del narco y anexas.


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 10, 2011)

El circuito seria mas simple si utilizara un 555 y un 4017.


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 10, 2011)

y la salida de los 4017 unos transistores de potencia


----------



## fernandob (Ene 10, 2011)

esta piola:
aprovechas la ventaja de el 555 que tiene la salida util tanto para 1 como para cero.
y como apagas el led que quedaria cuando no se usa ? ? ,
el 555 de arriba le saca toda la alimentacion.

un concepto sencillo la verdad.

en vez de usar 3 ci555 fijate de usar otra cosa , uno de 4 555 o otra cosa (no te doy ideas por que aca son locos de el 555 ) 

y para la potencia transistores, aunque se complica..........lo de el 555 que tenga ya el mismo una salida con algo de potencia es muy util, sino .......tenes que andar haciendo salidas de a 2 transistores.....incha.

pero esta bueno  el concepto, sencillo, sin complicar  
yo hace tiempo hice uno para entretenerme pero no use ese concepto tan simple.....me complique un poquitin mas , ..................ah...........ya lo vi.........lo que paso en aquella epoca es que andaban con uno que ademas hacia asi :
oscila el primer par........tiempo muerto .........oscila el segundo par...........tiempo muerto ......loop 






PD: che ..tan jodido esta mexico??
que miercoles, es hermoso y la gente (la comun ) pinta ser muy buena.
que plaga que es en el mundo la delincuencia ..........


----------



## camarohero (Ene 11, 2011)

gracias a todos por sus respuestas, aclaro que el circuito instalado en el vehiculo es solamente para bromear entre amigos, no es con otro sentido mas que el simple hecho de conocer, aprender y entretenerse con un magnifico hobby (electronica)

Mr. carlos, es este el arreglo que tu proponias?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





alguien me podria explicar como funciona el ci 4017?

mr carlos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 12, 2011)

En el siguiente enlace hay un circuito que utiliza el 4017. tiene otro propósito pero te puede ayudar a aprender como funciona el 4017.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/semaforo-2-vias-3805/index2.htmlMensaje  #6
De Apollo
22/Oct/2006
Mensaje #28
De RaulVega90
13/Feb/201

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## eLBARDOS (Ene 12, 2011)

Pues Mexico no esta tan jodido como dicen. El gobierno sii! Es que no salen de arriva aqui en la riviera se vive el paraiso


----------



## aguevara (Ene 12, 2011)

Estimado eLBARDOS me parece muy aventurada tu afirmacion en el sentido de:
a) El gobierno "siii" esta jodido
b) "Es que no salen de arriba.." debo suponer que tu al vivir en quintana roo arriba es el resto del pais especialmente el norte.
Asi que a) el gobierno no esta jodido, y aunque diste de ser el gobierno que todos desearamos, vivimos mejor que en algunos otros lugares del mundo donde realmente los gobiernos son muy jodidos con la gente, y me abstengo de citar alguno para no caer en la misma circunstancia que tu.
b) como sabes o aseguras que no salimos de "arriba" es como si yo afirmara que tu nunca has viajado al centro norte del pais y sin ningun fundamento.

Asi que abstente de afirmar sobre cuestiones que desconoces y opinemos sobre electronica que es de lo que trata el post.

Saludos


----------



## camarohero (Ene 12, 2011)

tranquilos amigos foreros
si eLBARDOS, lo admito, la riviera es maravillosa
pero como dice aguevara no digas que no salimos de arriBa porque por ejemplo yo conozco toda la riviera 
he viajado 3 veces a Cancun, 2 a playa del carmen, 2 a progreso, fui 1 vez a Punta Allem 
y volveria ir a todos esos lugar otra vez y otros lugares como Chiapas y Oaxaca al sur de Mexico.

si te referias a que la vision de Mexico con respecto a la violencia no se desvia de otro lado que sea el norte, tienes razon, porque mexico es famoso por tener la ciudad mas violenta del mundo (la mia)
pero no se fijan en la belleza y riqueza natural que tenemos

hablemos de electronica, si, pero aguevara, no le veo mayor problema a que algun amigo del foro quiera hacer charla, despues de todo, no solo de electronica vive el hombre


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola.

Hice unos cambios.




Te dejo el archivo en Livwire.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 12, 2011)

hola el aficionado.

fijate que vos estas manejando con la salida de lel primero (y la inversa) lso RESETS de lso otros.
eso no va aca.
por que cuando reseteas la salida de el 555 se pone en cero y asi queda uno de lso 2 leds prendidos.

el pibe (bien) uso un rele para directamente darle o sacarle alim a cada 555.
andaria la cosa si esos 555 tuviesen una salid trristate .

asi como lo haces vos titilan un ratito los de un lado y cuando van a titilar los de el otro lado queda uno fijo de el primer lado.........no se si me comprendes.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola.

Tienes razón.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## camarohero (Ene 13, 2011)

fernandob tiene razon, aun asi elaficionado ha creado un diseno que nos permite tener otro tipo de luces estroboscopicas
uno parpadea, dos encendide
uno enciende, dos parpadea....
buen aporte ambos
trate de darle una mayor presentacion a el trabajo de elaficionado porqe la verdad me coci los ojos jaja
pero tu idea es muy buena


----------



## fernandob (Ene 13, 2011)

ya les dije mil veces que un 555 ES esto (espera que lo encuentro)



yo hago osciladores con el 555 con solo DOS componentes, nada mas.
usteedes usan 3 osciladores.

que integrado (uno solo ) recomun tiene a montones de estos:


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola.

Te dejo para que te distraigas, modifiques, o lo que sea, los circuitos en Livewire.
Con el 556:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/344968/ _Y aquí hay otros que hacen los mismo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/led-estroboscopico-moto-15038/#post94391
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/led-estroboscopico-moto-15038/#post94498_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/201604/ _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/234742/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 13, 2011)

Este circuito:

Ver el archivo adjunto 46239

se puede reducir a dos 555 para hacerlo mas simple.

*¡A ver quien sube el diseño primero!*


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola.

A pedido de Mandrake.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 13, 2011)

haaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


yo no pude con 2 .

pongan el circuito pero no comprimido.
mi PC cuando abre me manda mil carteles con insultos de bill gates por el winXP retrucho que me instalaron.
no puedo descomprimir.......

por favor ponganlo sin comprimir..


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 14, 2011)

Hola.

Te dejo la imagen, y comprimido en winrar (tal vez funcione).



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## camarohero (Ene 14, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> A pedido de Mandrake.
> 
> ...



excelente idea la de tu circuito
pero creo yo que sigue siendo mas facil de armar y mas economico mi circuito
claro que una vez sustituido el relay por los transistores y el inversor


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2011)

ah .luego lo analizo, pero haciendo un desparramo de transistores seguro 

gracias por su paciencia y por colgarlo in comprimir asi lo veo 



entendi el lio que hicieron de transistores..por fin .......pero fijense que .......y disculpen pero no esta bien .
hay un concepto:
el esquema teorico uno lo puede hacer con compuertas como para entenderlo , ok.
pero si lo queres hacer REAL hacelo de potencia,.
fijense que el esquema que puso el pibe originalmente esta bueno, pero esta limitado ya que usa las salidas del 555 con sus 2 estados, ustedes estan usando a medias eso.

transistores para dar un lado de alim a los leds , pero de el otro lado sigue la sal del 555.
y encima un desparramo de transistores.

7 transistores y 2 cis y no se logra una salida a transistores (o sea de potencia ) TOTAL (ya qu eel retorno es hacia el 555 ) ver azul .


----------



## pachonx (Ene 14, 2011)

Te van a meter al bote.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2011)

aca esta :

los transistores justos, sin necesidad de inversors + inversores.



como el tema de lso osciladores YA ESTA CLARO, son 2 uno lento y uno rapido, *lo que hice fue diseñarlo en funcion de los T. de salida.*

si fuese lo q ue quieren solo manejar un led con un ci de compuertas trigger lo hacen , y nada mas .

pero si quieren potencia, pues que asi va , con lso T. justos:
cada grupo de leds oscila a travez de un inversor , este parte de el ci.
y como lso T. son NPN no hace falta mas que uno para cada led "de potencia" o grupo de ellos.
me parece que la configuracion de salida asi es la mejor: 

fijense que con un 4093 hago todo :
son 2 osciladores y 2 inversores.

y la cantidad de T. es la minima necesaria:
uno para cada led o grupo de elllos (manejados por el osc rapido y el inv. mas el que apaga el grupo (manejado por el osc lento)



pachonx dijo:


> Te van a meter al bote.


 
no...............en el fondo me toleran


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 14, 2011)

Hola.

Hice el circuito a pedido de mandrake (él quería que se haga con dos 555 ó un 556), y sólo por diversión, ya que existen muchos circuitos para hacer estás luces.
Como ya deben haber escuchado alguna vez "No hay nada nuevo bajo el sol".
Miren aquí : http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/50 - 555 Circuits/50 - 555 Circuits.html#56
Es una manera de hacer luces de policía.
Y Disfruten el modificar circuitos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2011)

viste el final de esa pagina ??? 

ofrfecen a la venta circuitos con el TE555 1 
TE5552
TE555-3

y asi........lo hacen parecer un 555

pero en el ultimo dibujo se les escapo y esta escrito que es un pic12F (obviamente ) .

que cosa no ??
lo que es la psicologia, en vez de poner que es un pic12f lo hacen pasar por un primo de el 555 por que saben que hay muchos hoobystas que le tienen miedo a cualquier cosa que no sea un 555.

es cosa de marketing y eso.
se ve aca como el 555 lo que tiene es eso, no prestaciones  sino que una fama de "facil" tanto que haya gente que vea mas comercial borrar el titulo PIC12f para poner 555 .


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 14, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> . . . Hice el circuito a pedido de mandrake . . .



Yo digo que el circuito se puede reducir, porque al ver esos "mega circuitos" con el ruidoso relé o tantos transistores siento que voy a llorar.

Me imagine el circuito aun mas simple (no me he tomado el tiempo ni siquiera para simularlo): solo con dos 555, dos transistores funcionando como inversores y una matriz de leds para lograr el efecto _*bi-zig-zag*_ de las luces.



elaficionado dijo:


> . . . y sólo por diversión . . . Y Disfruten el modificar circuitos . . .



Eso si es cierto, me gusta hacer modificaciones a los circuitos.


----------



## zaiz (Ene 14, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> viste el final de esa pagina ???
> 
> ofrfecen a la venta circuitos con el TE555 1
> TE5552
> ...




Qué buen observador, fernandob

Y también será porque lo venden sólo ellos, pues tiene que ser programado.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Hice el circuito a pedido de mandrake (él quería que se haga con dos 555 ó un 556), y sólo por diversión, ya que existen muchos circuitos para hacer estás luces.
> Como ya deben haber escuchado alguna vez "No hay nada nuevo bajo el sol".
> ...


 

si tenes a bien mirar la pagina que vos mismo pusiste en esos circuitos lo que hacen es manejar 2 leds (o grupos de ellos) .

prende uno varias veces ---------prende el otro varias veces.

aca lo que inicio este post y yo lo estoy siguiendo y modificando SIN MIRAR WEBS sino que entreteniendome buscando opciones de diseño lo que hace es.

prende led A y luego led B en forma intermitente (grupo 1 ) ---------luego prende led C y luego led D en forma intermitente (grupo 2 ).

el circuito que se esta tratando aca es mas comp`lejo que el de la web esa y usa practicamente lso mismos componettes , fijate que incluos usa en un circuito el ci de 6 inversores trigger AL PEDO ......para trabajar solo con 2 leds.


fijate si encontras *EN OTRA WEB* lo que se esta tratando aca , yo no hago eso..


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 14, 2011)

Hola.

Este circuito es para fernandob, porque creo que él quiere tener más potencia (más LEDs). Puedes usar transistores darlington, el integrado es cd4093.





Dejo también el circuito en Livewire.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2011)

a eso iba ..............un solo ci y 6 T 
apaga el grupo que no esta oscilando 
y maneja potencia.
no es el mas simple y claro ?? y completo ??


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 14, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Este circuito es para fernandob . . .



Casi, pero casi que la saca del parque. Si en lugar del 4093, utiliza el 4049 se ahorra hasta los transistores. Seria los mas sencillo y sin usar pics.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 14, 2011)

Hola.

Los transistores no los puedes evitar si quieres potencia.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## camarohero (Ene 15, 2011)

excelente circuito elaficionado
y tiene razon 
no se puede evitar los transistores si quieres potencia


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 15, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> . . . Los transistores no los puedes evitar si quieres potencia . . . .





camarohero dijo:


> . . . no se puede evitar los transistores si quieres potencia



¿Le dicen _*potencia*_ a unos leds de 3V, 25mA?


----------



## fernandob (Ene 15, 2011)

se le dice potencia a algo  mas de lo que la compuerta o la salida de el ci que uses pueda  manejar.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 15, 2011)

Hola.

Si deseas usar 20 LEDs de cada color, ya no son 20mA. Además el 4049 sólo te da 10mA (o algo así) por salida, para un simple LED es suficiente, pero no para alimentar gran cantidad de LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 15, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> . . . pero no para alimentar gran cantidad de LEDs . . .



En ese caso, su circuito tampoco puede funcionar con cargas que consuman mas de 50mA. Porque la ganancia de los transistores de potencia es generalmente ß=100; y los componentes que usted utilizo en el simulador son para un transistor de ß=200.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 15, 2011)

Hola.



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Puedes usar transistores darlington, el integrado es cd4093.


 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 15, 2011)

Aqui le dejo mi propuesta con dos 555 y dos transistores, esta diseñado para 12V y capacidad de manejar hasta 100mA en la carga.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 15, 2011)

Hola.

La imagen briila por su ausencia.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 15, 2011)

hola mandrake, me parece que eso no anda ni por las tapas o no lo entiendo , por que dibujan tan liado ??
les gusta saber que estre aqui desenredando sus ideas ????


haaa........ya lo entendi, si anda 
mi simulador son las 3 neuronas que me quedan y como recien comi 2 estan ocupadas.
igual dibujan liado ustedes.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 15, 2011)

Hola.

Tal vez esto te dé una mejor visión.




Te dejo el circuito en Livewire.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 15, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> . . . mi simulador son las 3 neuronas que me quedan y como recien comi 2 estan ocupadas . . .



  

Y ese fue el mejor arreglo que consegui: porque la resolucion del monitor es 640*480.


----------



## camarohero (Ene 16, 2011)

bueno he aqui mi novedad





su funcionamiento es verdaderamente simple
nos quitamos del ruidoso relay (que actualmente suena como si tuviera encendidas las direccionales del carro)
transistores usamos solo 2 unas cuantas resistencias 2 diodos y dos capacitores
ademas se puede adaptar usando transistores de potencia darlington para manejar gran cantidad de leds como propone elaficionado


----------



## fernandob (Ene 16, 2011)

camarohero ......te me pinchaste, me parece que tenes otrra idea en la cabeza que no pudiste plasmar en el circuito.....ANALIZALO .

eso son 2 transistores........prende un grupo .......prende el otro grupo ........
nada mas , para hacer eso no necesitas el 4017 .
lo que hiciste es : 

pim...........pum.............pìm...........pum

antes era 

pim.pum.pim.pum.pim.pum .....traca.tica.traca..trica.traca.trica


4 leds o grupos .


no hay mas con que darle.

*para mi HASTA AHORA:*

*1-- el esquema de el primer post es ingenioso .*
*2 -- luego el del post 31 es el mas correcto si se va a manejar mas de un par de leds solamente .*
*3 -- y el arreglo de el 41 es muy interesante aunque no es salida pura a transistors, por lo tanto no se dispone de "potencia" . se depede de el ci ., pero esa forma de trabajar con los T. es para analizarla y saberla para otros diseños.*


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 16, 2011)

Hola.

Para fernandob, potencia.
Los valores de las resistencia sólo son de prueba.








Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## camarohero (Ene 16, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> eso son 2 transistores........prende un grupo .......prende el otro grupo ........
> 
> 
> creo que te equivocas no prende un grupo y luego otro
> ...


----------



## fernandob (Ene 16, 2011)

hola, no lo tomes a mal, pero veo 2 transistores y 2 leds (o grupos de ellso) , no es lo que veniamos que eran 4 leds o grupos de ellos.
podra hacer varios parpadeos antes de cambiar al otro , pero no es lo que veniamso que era 4 led o 2 gruos de 2 c/u.

adema sveo que lso 2 diodos apuntan para el mismo lado y manejan ambos NPN...ya con eso veo que cuando el ck o sea el 555 este en cero bloqueara a los 2 transistores.

es mas, al haber un solo ck se deduce que no se podra emular el funcionamiento anterior.....

no tengo simulador, mi religiuon me lo prohibe , pero lo que veo no funciona.
disculpa..........lo voy a pensar a ver que es lo que hace.......
yo venia en la cabeza con el funcionamiento de lo anterior.

esto hace , no ??





grande elaficionado !! 
no se por que no caimos antes en eso, ese es un verdadero multiplexado, aunque yo nunca use colector comun para conmutacion ...... ¿ funciona?


----------



## camarohero (Ene 16, 2011)

fernandob voy a grabar un video del escritorio de esa mentada cosa
y el circuito de elaficionado funciona
ya lo emule



fernandob dijo:


> esto hace , no ??



mira hace esto


----------



## fernandob (Ene 16, 2011)

hola, si , hace como yo pense (tenemos emuladores similares) .
fijate que agrege en mi post el dibujo.

saludos


----------



## camarohero (Ene 16, 2011)

bastante similares
pero entonces que es lo que tu proponias?
que dentro de cada grupo oscilara entre un led y otro?


----------



## fernandob (Ene 16, 2011)

no propusenada, pense que seguiamso con el esquema anterior, el inicial.
pium..pum..pim..pum..pim..pum..........pone..saca..pone ..saca..pone...saca

2 oscilan rapido un rato ........luego otros 2 oscilan otro rato .


----------



## camarohero (Ene 16, 2011)

bueno creo que llevare a la practica el circuito de elaficionado y el mio
pero tengo unas preguntas
que transistor me recomiendan para activar 10 leds cada uno? (5 en cada destello, )
puedo sustituir las resistencias de los leds por una resistencia unica en el colector de los transistores Q2 y Q3? (Q1 y Q2 para mi caso)
voy a utilizar leds ultrabrillantes blancos en paralelo en cada salida


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 16, 2011)

camarohero dijo:


> . . . el 555 solo hace las veces de reloj del 4017 . . .



Camarohero, tiene que alternar las salidas del 4017 y usar 4 transistores para hacer la secuencia: 1 2 1 2 3 4 3 4 

Ese circuito puede mejorarse, pero este el tema ya se esta volviendo un concurso.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 16, 2011)

y asi creo que ya hay circuitos en este tema mejores que los que se ven en la web.

y yo no concurseo, solo meto pua .


y ya que el o los efectos tratados ya estan MAS QUE SOLUCIONADOS.
no se les ocurre intentar otro s?? 

lo que venian haciendo era (por oscilacion llamo a la intermitencia entre un led1 y un led2 ) :

oscilacion rapida de una pareja .........oscilacion rapida de otra pareja.......loop 

podrian ver como queda :
oscilacion rapida de 1 pareja .........oscilacion rapida de 1 pareja...........oscilacion rapida de 1 pareja

o sea 3 parejas de 2 .
eso lo hacen con un 4017 y un solo integrado mas , aprovechando eso de el multiplexado que hicieron mas arriba.

o sino 2 parejas de 3 c/u .

incluso pueden hacer una oruga de hasta 5 pasos (creo) y que cada paso sea la intermitencia de una pareja .
por que al parecer eso de hacer oscilar rapido a un par de leds da un efecto mas .......psicotico ?? no se., yo sigo con este tema por que me tiene loco el avatar de mandrake y esa chica que me mira....


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 16, 2011)

Hola.

Para mi esto no es concurso, sino diversión y aprendizaje.
Todo comenzó con un circuito que se ha ido modicando (es allí, donde de aprende) la idea inicial.
El mejor circuito es el que puede comprar y hace todo lo que tu quieres (no tienes que pensar, ni armar). Pero, es divertido hacer cosas, que no serán probablemente 100% eficientes, y nadie te quita la satisfacción de haberlo hecho.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: cuidado con la púa, te puedes pinchar.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 16, 2011)

ademas........ya lo hicieron tan simple que ni vale la pena comprar el ci especifico .



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Para mi esto no es concurso, sino diversión y.


 
distraccion....diversion seria con la del avatar de mandrake 



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Nota: cuidado con la púa, te puedes pinchar.


 
no hay problema , ya estoy lleno de parches


----------



## camarohero (Ene 16, 2011)

bueno alguien que me recomiende un buen transistor
porfavor


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 16, 2011)

Hola.
Para decirte que transistor tienes que dar más información, es decir, que voltaje va a usar, que color de LEDs, etc.
No se deben poner los LEDs en paralelo (los LEDs son diodos, no son focos o lamparas), ya que no existen dos LEDs iguales.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Toda la información debe ser sobre un circuito determinado.


----------



## camarohero (Ene 16, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> No se deben poner los LEDs en paralelo (los LEDs son diodos, no son focos o lamparas), ya que no existen dos LEDs iguales.



podes explicarte mas?
si no existen dos LEDs iguales te refieres a que uno robara mas corriente que otros?

bueno voy a usar led's ultrabrillantes color blanco
3-3.2 V
22mA


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 16, 2011)

Hola.

Así es. El brillo de los LEDs depende de la corriente (20ma es la corriente típica o la que indica el fabricante), con la resistencia te aseguras que por cada LED pase la corriente correcta (igual o cerca a la corriente típica).
¿Cuál es el circuito y que voltaje vas a usar?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 17, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> . . . eso lo hacen con un 4017 y un solo integrado mas , aprovechando eso de el multiplexado que hicieron mas arriba . . .



Si el termino otro integrado hace referencia a un Flip Flop, tambien puede funcionar para crear una secuencia distinta.

Solo como ejemplo: 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 5 6 7 8 u otra secuencia mas sicodelica.



fernandob dijo:


> . . . distraccion....diversion seria con la del avatar de mandrake  . . .



Por favor respeto en el foro, que ella es mi querida prima Alba Q Lozano.


----------



## camarohero (Ene 17, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> con la resistencia te aseguras que por cada LED pase la corriente correcta (igual o cerca a la corriente típica).
> ¿Cuál es el circuito y que voltaje vas a usar?


gracias, ya habia oido hablar de eso pero nunca habia entendido del todo
pero eso significa que no puedo sustituir todas las resistencias por una en el colector del transistor verdad?
se podria sustituir por una de catodo comun?



elaficionado dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el circuito y que voltaje vas a usar?


voy a probar con nuestros circuitos, el tuyo del post #48 y el mio del #46
agradezco tu ayuda
p.d. con 12V para utilizar en el automovil



elaficionado dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 46239








estrobos instalados


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 17, 2011)

Hola.

Como calcular la resistencia limitadora.
Poner los LEDs en serie se usa menos corriente, que ponerlos en paralelo.
Rled=(Vcc - nVled) / Iled
Vcc= voltaje de trabajo
Rled= resistencia limitadora.
Vled= voltaje del LED
Iled= corriente del LED
n= número de LEDs en serie.

Para Vcc=12V.
Vled=3.2V
Iled=20mA= 0.02A
Hallar el número de en serie.
n=Vcc/Vled = 12V/3.2V = 3.75 ===> n=3

Rled = (12V - 3x3.2V) / 0.02A = 120 ohmios

Como son 5 LED, quedan 2 LEDs.
resitencia limitadora para 2 LEDs (n=2)
Rled2=(12V- 2x3.2V) / 0.02A = 280 ===> Rled2=270 ohmios

Como son dos hileras de LED en serie, que se conecta paralelamente. La corriente totol será de 20mA + 20mA = 40mA = 0.02A.
El transistor puedes ser el BC54X (X=7,8,9) o equivalente.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## camarohero (Ene 17, 2011)

gracias elaficionado
muy buena informacion la tuya
que opinas de los videos que subi?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 17, 2011)

Hola.

Si piensas poner los circuitos en el auto, es mejor usar el regulador LM7809, ya que el voltaje del automóvil no es constante, puede subir hasta 15V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## camarohero (Ene 18, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> el voltaje del automóvil no es constante, puede subir hasta 15V.
> elaficionado.



no tiene el alternador del automovil un rectificador y un regulador?
que yo supiera el voltaje aumenta hasta 13.8, pero 15? TANTO?


----------



## jhcali (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola 
Espero se encuentren bien, me comunico con usted para pedirle ayuda con el circuito estrobo hecho con un NE556N, -que me paso un gran colaborador de este foro "elaficionado"- ya que trabaja con algunos –muy pocos- NE556N; le he tratado por todas partes y nada.  En el Livewere  funciona, pero ya en lo físico nada de nada -solo queda intermitente- no sé si falta un transistor o algo así.
Les agradezco de antemano cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar.

Cordialmente
jhcali 
PD: Yo cambie el NPN 2222 por el PNP 3906 buscando el efecto contrario al quedar sin intermitencia, -ósea que se apagara-. Le agrego los diseños.


----------



## Deneb (Feb 24, 2012)

camarohero dijo:


> bueno he aqui mi novedad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno unas preguntas.

¿La salida del 555 va conectada a la entrada del 4017 CLK PATA 14?
¿Se alimenta por sus pata 13 vcc y 8 0v?
¿La pata 15 es el reset que se conecta ala pata 9?
¿La R1 del 555, si coloco un potenciómetro, o cambio el C1, vario la rapidez de los destellos? 
¿Los transistores los puedo cambiar por otros de mayor aguante?
La alimentación seria con una pila de 9v ¿tendría algún  problema?
Yo lo haría con diodos Led alto brillo amarillos, es para un coche de Rc de gasolina. 

¿Hay algo mas que se tenga que conectar o no sea lo que digo? 

Gracias.


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 27, 2017)

Bienos dias solo paso a dejar las gracias por el circuito de dos NE555 agregue un par de mosfet irfz44. Muchas muchas gracias funciona excelente!!


----------

